# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοόλ - Αγχος-Ελλειψη αυτοπεποιθησης

## kostis81

Κανω χρηση αλκοολ (οχι σε καθμερινη βαση) απο τα 14 εως τωρα στα 32.Στα 17 μπλεχτηκα και με διαφορες ουσιες (χορτο,πρεζα,βενζοδιαζεπιν ς κτλ.).Ειχα σταματησει τις ουσιες για αρκετο καιρο και μετα ξαναπεσα με τα μουτρα με αποτελεσμα να χασω δουλεια,φιλους,σχεσεις.Το αλκοολ ομως παντα υπηρχε και υπαρχει.Βρεθηκα σε ψυχιατρειο αλλα δεν εγινε κατι.Ο μονος που με βοηθσε ηταν ενας νευρολογος και ενας καλος παιδικος φιλος με τη συμπεριφορα του.Το αγχος ομως, αποροια τοσων χρωνων, με καταβαλει καθημερινα και δεν εχω καθολου αυτοπεποιθηση.Αυτο με κανει να παιρνω ξανα αγχολυτικα-ηρεμηστικα και οταν βγαινω εξω το ριχνω στο ποτο,αλλιως καθομαι σπιτι.Αγχωνομαι να βγαινω μονος μου.Τι μου συμβαινει;Βοηθηστε παρακαλω

----------


## kostis81

Κανω χρηση αλκοολ (οχι σε καθμερινη βαση) απο τα 14 εως τωρα στα 32. Στα 17 μπλεχτηκα και με διαφορες ουσιες (χορτο,πρεζα,βενζοδιαζεπιν ς κτλ.) Ειχα σταματησει τις ουσιες για αρκετο καιρο και μετα ξαναπεσα με τα μουτρα με αποτελεσμα να χασω δουλεια,φιλους,σχεσεις. Το αλκοολ ομως παντα υπηρχε και υπαρχει.Βρεθηκα σε ψυχιατρειο αλλα δεν εγινε κατι.Ο μονος που με βοηθσε ηταν ενας νευρολογος και ενας καλος παιδικος φιλος με τη συμπεριφορα του.Το αγχος ομως, αποροια τοσων χρωνων, με καταβαλει καθημερινα και δεν εχω καθολου αυτοπεποιθηση.Αυτο με κανει να παιρνω ξανα αγχολυτικα-ηρεμηστικα και οταν βγαινω εξω το ριχνω στο ποτο,αλλιως καθομαι σπιτι. Αγχωνομαι να βγαινω μονος μου. Τι μου συμβαινει;Βοηθηστε παρακαλω

----------


## Gothly

> Κανω χρηση αλκοολ (οχι σε καθμερινη βαση) απο τα 14 εως τωρα στα 32. Στα 17 μπλεχτηκα και με διαφορες ουσιες (χορτο, πρεζα, βενζοδιαζεπινες κτλ.). 
> Ειχα σταματησει τις ουσιες για αρκετο καιρο και μετα ξαναπεσα με τα μουτρα με αποτελεσμα να χασω δουλεια, φιλους, σχεσεις. Το αλκοολ ομως παντα υπηρχε και υπαρχει. 
> Βρεθηκα σε ψυχιατρειο αλλα δεν εγινε κατι. Ο μονος που με βοηθσε ηταν ενας νευρολογος και ενας καλος παιδικος φιλος με τη συμπεριφορα του. Το αγχος ομως, αποροια τοσων χρωνων, με καταβαλει καθημερινα και δεν εχω καθολου αυτοπεποιθηση. Αυτο με κανει να παιρνω ξανα αγχολυτικα-ηρεμηστικα και οταν βγαινω εξω το ριχνω στο ποτο, αλλιως καθομαι σπιτι. Αγχωνομαι να βγαινω μονος μου. Τι μου συμβαινει; Βοηθηστε παρακαλω


kosti ειδικά το κομμάτι "αγχωνομαι όταν βγαινω μονος" το καταλαβαίνω πολύ, είναι δύσκολο. Αν θελεις περιεγραψέ το λίγο παραπάνω.
Δλδ βγαίνεις να κανεις καποιες δουλειες το πρωι και δε μπορείς στο κόσμο ? ή κατι παρομοιο-αλλο?
Με το αλκοολ δε πολυκαταλαβα.. δε μπορείς να το κόψεις ή πίνεις επειδή η παρέα σου βγαίνει και πινει κι αυτη?
και γιατι να πας σε ενα μερος που νιωθεις αγχος και να ξεκινήσεις να πινεις για να μη νιωθεις ασχημα? Δεν εχει νοημα! Καλυτερα να κατσεις στο σπιτι να κανεις κατι πιο 'υγιες' ή να πας καποια βολτα σε καποιο παρκο.

----------


## Miss Despoina

πολύ πιθανόν να σε πιάνουν κρίσεις πανικού γι αυτό αγχώνεσαι να βγαίνεις μόνος..κοίτα έχεις πολλά θέματα με την ψυχολογία σου και απ'ότι γράφεις έχεις περάσει πολλά.
Θεωρώ πως πρέπει να βάλεις μια τάξη στη ζωή σου..

----------

